# So what are they looking for in home studies?



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I remember a friend's parent had a fostering home study, but they were much much further down the line so they were checking for really specific things like they owned an appropriate bed for the child, they didn't have any mirrors that weren't screwed to the wall (strongly remember that one!!! - mad or what?). I don't imagine that adoption home studies are looking to check that you have a cot and some baby clothes, so what are they checking on?


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

wish i knew! I think the home- physical side of it is only a minor part. more they are finding out about you, your parenting skills, lifestyle, relationships etc.
I know a friend who fostered and they did ask them to do certain things- screwing down the mirrors wasn't one of them!!!!- just things like childlocks, safety gates, etc etc.
I am guessing there is no right answer to what they are looking for exactly. I am also fairly confident that they would look more for a suitable space for kids/babies, and the means to obtain furniture rather than actually having purchased it because until you know the age(s) and gender of the child/children it would be pointless.
where are you at in the process?
kylie


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kylie - yes the physical side of the home is only a minor part. Clarabel -In the main they are checking on your suitability to be parents and looking at how your own childhood has made you the person you are today. There are lots of decisions for you and your dh to make about the age and circumstances of the child/children that you want to be matched with, and so the SW will be looking at your ability to parent them with any given specific needs.

They are not trying to catch you out, but they are there to do what is best for the children.

Sorry to be so vague, but to protect the integrity of the process i can't say too much.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Boomerang girl said:


> where are you at in the process?
> kylie


I think we would be best described as "vaguely enquiring" at the moment. My husband is still really set on giving IVF a try but that all depends on finding a specialist who can do more than shrug his shoulders apathetically when we ask how likely it is that it will kill me. 

I really don't think I can handle the whole process and due to a recent tragedy a generations-long family history of unexplained stillbirths is coming out of the closet. I wanted to know more about the adoption process because I know it can turn out to be just as emotionally demanding as tx. What I didn't want to do was give up our place on the waiting list and then get told we wouldn't be permitted to adopt and have to start our 2-year wait all over again after lots of dead ends with the adoption. For me adoption is a first choice and IVF a last resort rather than the usual way around.


----------

